# 15 ft Sea Nymph



## VAbassin (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello! I have been trolling this site for years and finally bought a boat for me to rip apart vs one thats ready to go. Well... The boat I bought was ready to go, just not how I wanted. Its a 1996 Sea Nymph. Its a down size length wise from my 17 foot modv crestliner but an upgrade in motor size. 9.9 to 30 :twisted: But anyways, the floor is rotten, I hate the vinyl, I hate the seats, I hate the short deck, I hate the wasted space, I hate the sketchy wiring... so basically everything needs to go.




The motor was pretty clean and complete so It was an easy buy. Its a 1992 evinrude 30 hp. Electric start.




Got her cleaned up and ready to take out for the first time










Got it out on the water but didnt run the motor since the lake was electric only. But I just moved up close to lake anna so its going to get plenty of use! Now that I know it floats I can start cutting the inside out! Planning on a long front deck with hatches. Probably the same rear deck but put a livewell in place of the bench seat. And new floor will be on the list as well.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice find. My kind of boat.


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 19, 2017)

I had a 1998 14ft Sea Nymph until last year when I upgraded to a 16.5ft Alumacraft. It was a solid boat and worked great. Had a console with steering and a 1992 25 HP evinrude.

Looks like you cleaned up the water scum really nice. What did you use? 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 19, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Nice find. My kind of boat.



I agree! Couldnt pass up the deal on it. Its hard to find decent vhulls.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 19, 2017)

Was it on craigslist? I've been watching NC and Va for a v hull like that. Look forward to seeing the upgrades.


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 19, 2017)

jbird68 said:


> I had a 1998 14ft Sea Nymph until last year when I upgraded to a 16.5ft Alumacraft. It was a solid boat and worked great. Had a console with steering and a 1992 25 HP evinrude.
> 
> Looks like you cleaned up the water scum really nice. What did you use?
> 
> ...



Nice! Alumacrafts are where its at! But It seems pretty solid to me so far. Nice and wide. pretty stable too! Im honestly thinking about making it a remote drive. Theres an active thread right now on someone doing it with their 15 hp. But thanks! It cleaned up pretty good but took a good amount of trial and error. But I ended up figuring out that car rim cleaner and a scotch brite pad were the ticket. The rim cleaner is marked as for all rims, so painted, chrome, polished, etc. So I knew it would be safe for the paint. Then after I got all the scum off, I put a nice coat of wax on it!


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 19, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Was it on craigslist? I've been watching NC and Va for a v hull like that. Look forward to seeing the upgrades.



Yup! It was in richmond. It was only one iv found! But I am too. Im trying to get it done before the fish spawn up here. The water is 54 degrees on anna so im cutting it close


----------



## flex (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice rig. I just rebuilt my old sea nymph! Almost "done" few more things here and there. But I got it wet this weekend!









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

flex said:


> Nice rig. I just rebuilt my old sea nymph! Almost "done" few more things here and there. But I got it wet this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that a 75 I see on the back of that thing!? Screamer! I wish I was at the same point as you. I'm itching to get out. Hey can I ask you a favor? Can you snap a picture of your controls at your motor? I want to see how these older Evinrudes are set up for remote steering! I'd appreciate it! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

Got her started up after sitting for about 6 months and through the winter. Checked that box knowing the motor will crank up. Taking it off and putting it on a saw horse till this thing is done. Now time to rip everything else off. Started with wiring which was a joy... Got the decks off as well as all the fittings and hardware attached to them. Got it bare bones stock as it came from factory. And made my first cuts! 






Kept cutting and cutting till finally I was sitting with just the floor. It was so rotten I was scooping it up with a shovel. But it's gutted and time for the fun stuff. 






Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 20, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> > Nice rig. I just rebuilt my old sea nymph! Almost "done" few more things here and there. But I got it wet this weekend!
> ...


70hp with a jack plate. It's quick, touched 40 with two 260lb guys, two ice chests of beer, and full gas tank this weekend. I think once I finish carbs, play with motor height a bit more and get a perfect prop I'll get more out of it. 

Yes, I'll take some pics for you when I go to work on the carbs this week. What year is yours? Mine is a 75. It's the red plug wiring, I think they used it from like 75-94 maybe. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry about the sideways pictures guys. I gotta start taking all the pictures in landscape instead of portrait! Oh and I also picked up 2 of these babies 








Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 20, 2017)

This was my baby for 16 years. She was solid little boat.


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > flex said:
> ...


That's pretty Damn good! But thank you! Mines a 92 with electric start. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

That's a nice boat jbird! That's what I was initially trying to find but could find one anywhere. So I settled for the tiller. Is that kicker motor connected to your controls?? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes. I actually had a second set of controls below the controls for the 25 HP. Worked pretty well. I had a connecting rod from the kicker to the steering rod on the 25hp. The kicker is on my new boat, now. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

That's pretty slick! What did you do for throttle? Was that linked as well? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are a few pictures. On the Alumacraft I just drilled a hole near the floor and routed the cables through the existing hole for the fuel lines for the main motor. Now they are not sitting on top of the back deck.


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice! How hard do you think it'll be to make my motor remote controlled? The only thing I'm having issue wrapping my mind around is the shifter... Any ideas or wisdom from anyone? 
















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry, I'm no help there. I've never converted a tiller to console steering. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

No sweat! Guaranteed a no answer unless you ask right? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

Getting ready for carpet and final wiring connections. Everythings cut and water sealed. Starting to predrill holes for bolt-ons. Might have to add a little more support in a few spots but I'm using 3/4 inch plywood so it shouldn't be much. I'm going to just reuse the rear deck since I don't know how I'm going to setup my live well yet. I don't want to cut hatches in a new piece of plywood and not have the placement right when I come up with a live well plan. 
































Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 21, 2017)

Got some carpet on. It's nice to finally start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel 
















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 25, 2017)

Still trying to decide on how I want to mount my hinges. Who all just screwed them on top? Anybody screw them in on the sides of the plywood? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 26, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> Still trying to decide on how I want to mount my hinges. Who all just screwed them on top? Anybody screw them in on the sides of the plywood?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


We always do boat hinges so they are hidden. They lay under and are screwed into bottom of plywood.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 26, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to decide on how I want to mount my hinges. Who all just screwed them on top? Anybody screw them in on the sides of the plywood?
> ...


What kind of hinges do you use? The only kind of hinges I know of are the piano hinges. And with those the only way I can think of mounting them are on top or in between the Hatch and the rest of the deck. Are you talking like a cabinet hinge or something? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm not sure what they're called. We used them on this boat and all of the wake boats we have flipped. I think we just got them at a hardware store.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 26, 2017)

Those are what iv been trying to find! Instead of them being just a butt hinge, they have like an L shape so you can screw into the bottom of the plywood vs the side or top 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 26, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> Those are what iv been trying to find! Instead of them being just a butt hinge, they have like an L shape so you can screw into the bottom of the plywood vs the side or top
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yes sir. And when you use carpet the hinge pretty much gets invisible. Somebody on here has to know what the actual name is. Maybe go to a hardware store and look?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 26, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Those are what iv been trying to find! Instead of them being just a butt hinge, they have like an L shape so you can screw into the bottom of the plywood vs the side or top
> ...


Iv gone into hardware stores looking. Haven't found anything. And when I ask someone they look at me like I have a nipple growing on my forehead. Iv been looking all over the Internet trying to find them lol

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 26, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...



Google "double wrap piano hinge" or "wrapped piano hinge". I think that will show what you are looking for. I used to get these from Rockler woodworking for heavy tool cabinet door applications. Don't know if they still carry them.

Edit - I see someone is selling aluminum ones on eBay under the title: "Marine Boat Seat Hinge 6 foot W Shape Aluminum New".


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 26, 2017)

I was going to say piano hinge. But someone beat me to it 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 26, 2017)

Iv found plenty of piano hinges. But the ones I'm finding are the single sided ones that I would have to screw into the sides of the plywood. Which I'm a little iffy about since that's not a strong way to screw stuff into plywood. I would prefer to find something that I can screw in on the bottoms of the plywood. But it's getting fairly difficult to find what I want. Those double wrap hinges are freaking expensive. 40 bucks and 20 to ship. I think I'm going to experiment with some cabinet hinges. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 26, 2017)

Frame in the edges of the plywood with aluminum?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 27, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> Frame in the edges of the plywood with aluminum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Iv thought about that. I'm just worried about a big gap between the 2 pieces of wood. I guess I could mess around with it and try it to see if I like it

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 27, 2017)

Use 1/8 aluminum and countersink flush screws?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 27, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> Use 1/8 aluminum and countersink flush screws?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yea that might work. I'll give it a try! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 27, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> Iv found plenty of piano hinges. But the ones I'm finding are the single sided ones that I would have to screw into the sides of the plywood. Which I'm a little iffy about since that's not a strong way to screw stuff into plywood. I would prefer to find something that I can screw in on the bottoms of the plywood. But it's getting fairly difficult to find what I want. Those double wrap hinges are freaking expensive. 40 bucks and 20 to ship. I think I'm going to experiment with some cabinet hinges.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk



Yeah, even when I used these way back when, they were expensive as heck. Not something to use casually, that is for sure. What I can tell you is they work very well, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 28, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Iv found plenty of piano hinges. But the ones I'm finding are the single sided ones that I would have to screw into the sides of the plywood. Which I'm a little iffy about since that's not a strong way to screw stuff into plywood. I would prefer to find something that I can screw in on the bottoms of the plywood. But it's getting fairly difficult to find what I want. Those double wrap hinges are freaking expensive. 40 bucks and 20 to ship. I think I'm going to experiment with some cabinet hinges.
> ...


They Def look like they would work very well. I'm getting to figure out how I could use a cabinet hinge. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of updates yall. Had to spend some time working on the most important part of owning a boat... The vehicle to tow it! Man axle seals suck... 






Anyways... Got to work on the boat a little today. Got the front fish finder mount installed as well as wired for my bow fish finder. I'll get the transducer on when I install the trolling motor. I also got the transom mount transducer installed for my other fish finder I'll have when running the gas motor. I'll install the mount and finish wiring it after I get the hole drilled and that part of the deck carpeted. 











Started working on my switch pannel. I just took an old piece of aluminum plate, scuffed it up with a grinder a little bit to make it look better, then drilled a few 7/8 inch holes. 











I also got my LED running lights wired up. Still gotta mount them. They don't say which ones red and which ones green so I have to hook them up to a battery... Go figure. 






Got my bilge pump put it but not wired just yet. 











Then I finished up the day with making a cover support system. I promise it's easier to set up then it looks! I was just wanting something portable that I can break down and throw in a Hatch when I go on a fishing trip vs a big old pvc pipe contraption. 
















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks good. Is the 30 hp a short shaft?


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 6, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Looks good. Is the 30 hp a short shaft?


Thanks! And yes it's a short shaft

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 9, 2017)

Did a little more work today. Got it almost all wired up. Just waiting on my on board batter charger before I start connecting it all to batteries. All I have left is install my front trolling motor, gas motor, and fit carpet and hinge the hatches. Almost done! I finally got that goofy shaped deck carpeted and installed. 







Iv decided to just use 2 inch piano hinges and mount them hidden on the sides of the plywood. Screw it. If they don't hold up I'll take them off and install them somewhere else. 

Anybody fish lake Anna this year? 





Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 11, 2017)

Getting closer. Going to carpet hatches tomorrow. 


























Yes... The lights really are bright as s***. Impressed and satisfied. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 12, 2017)

Well got it all carpeted! Just need to screw it all down and put hinges in 
















I also hid all my wires going to my switch panel and back to my accessory panel in the back of the boat with painted pvc. Keeps it protected from the elements and out of the way 





















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 13, 2017)

Got it all screwed down. Here's a little view from the cockpit 
















Tire wiring is somewhat organized. Still not 100% happy with it though. I might get some of that corigated tubing. 






Finished up today's work with some stickers
















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 18, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> Getting closer. Going to carpet hatches tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those the ones of Amazon? Saw a sea nymph identical to yours this weekend on the lake. Only other sea nymph I've ever seen in person.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 18, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Getting closer. Going to carpet hatches tomorrow.
> ...



Yea they are! I was a little skeptical of them because they were only like 14 bucks. But they are pretty nice. We shall see how long they last. An no kidding. Where are ya located? I have never seen one like mine. For some reason I don't see too many v hulls in general out on the water.


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 18, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> Getting closer. Going to carpet hatches tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine. Amazon $15






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 19, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Getting closer. Going to carpet hatches tomorrow.
> ...




Yup! I'm pretty sure that they are the same exact ones! Im diggin them! Im thinking about putting a light bar or something on the front too

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 19, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Getting closer. Going to carpet hatches tomorrow.
> ...



And and by the way Evansjoem, I'm really liking your build! Making it exactly what you want. 


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 19, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


thank you! Yours looks great I have been watching


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 19, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


I'm in TX. Yes, I've been in LA and TX and never seen another until the other day. Never seen one like mine ever. 

I was going to order those lights but panicked and went with a regular old school one.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 19, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > evansjoem said:
> ...




Like because of your build, I really want a side console lol I also dig the camo! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 19, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > flex said:
> ...



I haven't seen one like yours either! Especially not with a 75 hp! And yea I was skeptical. But said screw it. Its only a couple bucks. It was worth the gamble in my book! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 19, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


Mine originally was only a 35 merc. No idea on speed, it used to get on plane and scoot. But not like we do now!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm in Reno nv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 20, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > flex said:
> ...


No comparison to that 75! I'm jealous! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 20, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


I've got it scooting 37 with two people and ice chests and gear. Still over rev a bit at WOT. Went up to a 17 pitch stainless, trying to find a 19 pitch stainless or 20 pitch raker prop. Should be well over 40 with either of those! 

And I can get on plane in about a foot, cruise in less, and push pole in 6"!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 20, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > flex said:
> ...



Thats pretty damn quick man. Is that after messing with trim? Props will work all sorts of magic! I haven't messed around with mine whatsoever. Iv only ran mine in a trash bin. And sounds like that motor is paired perfectly with that boat! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> I'm in Reno nv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the fishing out there man? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 20, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


I have trim about perfect. Finally had a friend that can drive out this weekend so could watch the motor. Going to raise jack plate about another 1.5".

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 20, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Reno nv
> ...


vegas is 8hrs away but only a couple bass ponds. Clearlake is 3hrs away and oroville is 2hrs away so that is close for our area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 20, 2017)

flex said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > flex said:
> ...



That's how you do it! It's tough doing it by yourself. And a jack plate is something I'll get when I go to side console. I'll also redo my transom.



Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > evansjoem said:
> ...


Clear Lake is Def on my bucket list. Gorgeous piece of water. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > evansjoem said:
> ...


MC Oroville! Meth til death! That's what I know about oroville.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 21, 2017)

flex said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


lol!!! Ya but we catch a lot of spots there. Besides the toothless locals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 21, 2017)

Bullards bar is awesome too. Going there soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 21, 2017)

If my motor will run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 24, 2017)

These two are the ones I'm stuck between fellas! I'm leaning more towards the promariner. I made a more detailed post about it over in electrical on my pro/con thoughts of them. For the followers of my build, any opinions, input, recommendations, etc? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a ProSport 12 on my old boat. I had it for probably 15 years until i sold it last year. Still worked great. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 28, 2017)

jbird68 said:


> I had a ProSport 12 on my old boat. I had it for probably 15 years until i sold it last year. Still worked great.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Yea that's kind of what I'm leaning towards! They have always been a big name on bass boats

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 28, 2017)

Well got the first hatch hinged. They are screwing in and holding better than I thought. We shall see how they hold up drilled into the side of the plywood like that. Now 3 more! 











Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Apr 28, 2017)

.

*Bassin said: "We shall see how they hold up drilled into the side of the plywood like that".*

what is drilled into the "side" ??? are you talking about you drilled the
hinge mounting screws into the the EDGE of the plywood ?
what size screws did you use ?





.


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 28, 2017)

Johnny said:


> .
> 
> *Bassin said: "We shall see how they hold up drilled into the side of the plywood like that".*
> 
> ...


Yes exactly. I cant remember the actual size but they are about an inch and a half long and very skinny. I think they will be alright. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Apr 28, 2017)

yes - time will tell.
every application is different.
edge screwed plywood is not an acceptable method of mounting anything.
the more you walk on that area, the screws will eventually separate the
plys compromising its integrity and will have to be repaired or replaced.

IF there is adequate "non-flexing" bracing at the edges of the hatch,
it will last the longest. If the bracing is a few inches back, look forward to issues.
good build so far !! looks great.


just for reference, this is how a hinge should be be installed with plywood, _when possible_.











.


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 28, 2017)

Yea that's what I figured. I have aluminum support all the way around the hatches. The only stress on the hinges themselves will be when actually opening and closing the Hatch. But that is an awesome idea. I'll have to keep that in mind. But thanks! It's been quite a project. Alot of work! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Apr 28, 2017)

The most popular waterproofing formula is the Varnish/Linseed Oil/Mineral Spirits mix.
which works extremely well on any indoor or outdoor project.
I have used Alkyd Oil Primers for more years than I can remember and works great.
in my opinion, any oil product that is substantially reduced so it can penetrate the
wood fibers will work. (not to be confused with acrylic - which is water based).
Opinions are like noses - Everybody has one - and they are all different.
Just do your homework prior to doing anything major in your project.






.


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 28, 2017)

I used linseed oil on my wood pieces. That's all my family had used on any outdoor wood. Instead of weather sealing the wood, the linseed oil weather proofs it. I guess that's the best way of describing it. It lets water in but allows the water to seep through it. Sealing wood keeps water from penetrating it. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 30, 2017)

Got 2 more hatches hinged. Smooth Sailing! They close down pretty well. Still gotta get a dog leash and cut it into my grab loops. 














I also cleaned up the wiring under the front deck the way I wanted to. Should've waited since I'm adding courtesy lights on the gunwales and under the deck... Oh well. It's neat now. Still figuring out how I'm going to place my 2 batteries for my 24V front trolling motor. 














I also organized the wiring going to my accessory battery in the back of the boat. Some Zip ties most definitely work magic. 


















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader809 (Apr 30, 2017)

I like your build.I have an older Crestliner 16' and came with bench seats, and struggling with a flat floor.If i put in a flat floor I will be giving up storage space.I have a bow platform,but my brother keeps talking about having a flat floor,I keep telling him he will probably end up in the lake,somehow he doesn't understand the concept of balance :wink: As always "a work in progress".


----------



## VAbassin (May 17, 2017)

Worked on some little finishing touches. Still have to reinforce and hinge my big Hatch. I got my Hatch loops on. 











Finally found all the right sized battery cases. 3 group 27 size and 1 24 size. Got the wood support cut and installed. I also got the ratchet straps rigged up. I got my 3 bank battery charger in that I got to I stall. Now I have to go buy one more group 27 sized battery for electronics and a 24 size for my motor. 























Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (May 22, 2017)

Well here it is guys. It's about 95 percent done. All I have left is to install my on board charger and my rod tie downs and that's really it! Then I'm going to run my motor before I get it out on the water and finally fish out of it!





















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttexastom (May 22, 2017)

You have the nicest restoration, i owned a sea nymph years ago and always kinda missed it. Great looking boat. Good job...!


----------



## gatorglenn (May 23, 2017)

I really like this boat. All that wide-open flat floor awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (May 24, 2017)

Ttexastom said:


> You have the nicest restoration, i owned a sea nymph years ago and always kinda missed it. Great looking boat. Good job...!


Thanks! It's been a lot of work! Iv really enjoyed working on it. They are a great boat to work on!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (May 24, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> I really like this boat. All that wide-open flat floor awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm digging it myself! I just wanted plenty of deck space. Sometime this summer I'm going to add a side console so it'll give it more of a bass boat feel. Def turned out the way I wanted it to 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (May 26, 2017)

No don't do it.... Not having a console is what I liked. My next boat will be a tiller style. I may still turn the one I have now into one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (May 26, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> No don't do it.... Not having a console is what I liked. My next boat will be a tiller style. I may still turn the one I have now into one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No kidding!! Any reason in particular?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (May 27, 2017)

Lol, well long story short is, I started out in a Jon boat as a kid. Then moved in a progression over the years up to 20' big motor tournament rigs. But find myself in a reverse mode now days. Back to smaller unpressed lakes and rivers. With just a wide open deck to rome around on for fishing, and relaxing. Iam to nimble and hyper to be stuck in a fixed fishing seat. Maybe a pontoon with just a motor, TM, and deck is what I need lol.[emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldfart9999 (May 27, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > VAbassin said:
> ...


If you are in an area that has Coast Guard or uses CG regulations be they are CG approved and mounted where they say to mount them, they have safety reasons for all their regulations and a lot of research to find whats best.
Really nice build!! Should give you a lot of enjoyment!!
Rodney


----------



## VAbassin (Jun 5, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> Lol, well long story short is, I started out in a Jon boat as a kid. Then moved in a progression over the years up to 20' big motor tournament rigs. But find myself in a reverse mode now days. Back to smaller unpressed lakes and rivers. With just a wide open deck to rome around on for fishing, and relaxing. Iam to nimble and hyper to be stuck in a fixed fishing seat. Maybe a pontoon with just a motor, TM, and deck is what I need lol.[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can get that! I stay on lake Anna in VA so the 30 is perfect out there. I just find it more comfortable behind a console when reading my graphs. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Jun 5, 2017)

Oldfart9999 said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > evansjoem said:
> ...


Yea no CG. Just wardens only checking licenses and sometimes​ marine police who are only checking coolers lol but appreciate it!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

